# Netzwerkanmeldung



## ULie (3. Oktober 2003)

Moin Moin,

nachdem ich jetzt überall erfolglos gesucht habe wo ich meine etwas finden zu können, bin ich hier gelandet.

Mein Problem:

WIN ME   (OK, mag schon das Problem sein    )

Netzwerk installiert, alles bestens. PIngs laufen, Rechner kommunizieren bestens miteinander.
Nachdem ich Einstellungen geändert habe, um für eine gemeinsame Internetverbindung vorzubereiten, ist auf einmal kein Netzwerk mehr erkennbar. 
Nach Deinstallation und Neuinstallation von Netzwerkkarte, Protokollen und Diensten wird keine Anmeldung an das Netzwerk mehr vorgenommen. Also beim Hochfahren des Rechners erscheint die Kennwortabfrage zum Netzwerk nicht mehr. Bei der Erstinstallation war sie da, ich habe aber ohne Kennwort bestätigt (es handelt sich nur um zwei Rechner, daher war ich der Auffassung, das das (noch) nicht erforderlich ist).

Primäre Anmeldung steht auf: Client für MS Netzwerke

net view ergibt: Fehler 3787  Für diesen Vorgang müsen sie sich anmelden

Frage:  wie kann ich die Anmeldung wieder bekommen.

Vilen Dank für Eure Hilfe

Uwe Liermann


----------



## Caliterra (4. Oktober 2003)

Hast Du es denn einfach mal mit Kennwortabfrage probiert?


----------



## ULie (4. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Caliterra _
> *Hast Du es denn einfach mal mit Kennwortabfrage probiert? *



falls Du den Punkt:

Start - Einstellungen - Systemsteuerung - Kennwörter

meinst. Ja da habe ich eben nochmal reingeschaut. Aber dort sind keine Kennwörter gespeichert. Ich habe kein Windowskennwort vergeben, da ich den Rechner alleine nutze, und keine Daten drauf sind, die ich hier zu Hause verstecken müsste
Auf "Andere Kennwörter" kann ich nicht zugreifen, da die Schaltfläche nicht aktiv ist. Es gibt ja auch keine weiteren gespeicherten Kennwörter (zumindest nicht auf dem Rechner).

Es kommt auch gar nicht erst zu einer Abfrage eines Kennwortes. 

Wenn Du etwas anderes gemeint hast, lass es mich wissen, damit ich das kontrollieren kann.

Wo kann man eigentlich die Fehlernummern nachschauen. Hier wird der Fehler 3787 gemeldet. Gibt es da irgendwo eine Liste, die man sich anschauen könnte?

Momentan fällt mir ur Format C ein, aber das möchte ich sehr gerne vermeiden.

Viele Grüße

Uwe


----------



## ULie (4. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ULie _
> *kein Netzwerk mehr erkennbar...
> 
> Primäre Anmeldung steht auf: Client für MS Netzwerke
> ...



Entwarnung 

Jetzt läuft alles wieder, nachdem ich alles was irgendwie mit Netzwerk und DFÜ zu tun hatte deinstalliert habe, und dann nochmal von vorne alles wieder neu installiert.

Das sagt zwar nicht aus, wo der Fehler im Detail lag, aber vielleicht kann es das hier gewesen sein:

ich habe beim deinstallieren gesehen, das bei einigen Komponenten die Primäre Anmeldung auf  Client für MS Netzwerke, und bei anderen auf Windows Anmeldung stand. Möglicherweise kam es dadurch zu Konflikten.

Viele Grüße

Uwe


----------



## Caliterra (4. Oktober 2003)

nah siehste nu brauchste geen Format c:


----------

